# Aktivkohle



## ulli55 (29. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir für das kommende Frühjahr vorgenommen weiter an der Wasserqualität zu arbeiten. Mein Wasser ist zwar klar, man sieht bis auf den Grund, aber es hat einen leichten Gelbstich, der die Farben der Fische beinträchtigt. Nach langen durchforsten der Foren, weiß ich dass Ozon warscheinlich das idealste ist, um den Gelbstich zu entfernen. Da ich aber im Moment nicht soviel Geld ausgeben möchte, suche ich nach Alternativen. Ich habe gelesen, daß Aktivkohle auch hilft.
Meine Frage an die Experten:
Ist das wirklich so? Nach welcher Zeit muß ich die Kohle auswechseln?
Könnte ich die Aktivkohle in einem Sack einfach in meinen Patronenfilter hängen? 

Oder geht es vieleicht sogar über einen Eiweißabschäumer?

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Alex45525 (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Aktivkohle*

Hallo Ulli,

ich glaube nicht, dass man dieses Thema einfach so pauschalisieren kann. Was verursacht diesen Gelbstich? Eisenanteile? Algen? Oder Nachbar's Katze?

Je nach Ursache braucht man den einen oder anderen Filter, Teilwasserwechsel, oder auch einfach einen Elektrozaun... 

Na gut, war nicht so ernst gemeint...


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Aktivkohle*

Hallo Ulli.

Ein Aktivkohle"säckchen" wird bei solchen Wassermengen nicht ewig halten.
Die Kosten entstehen also immer wieder: 5 Liter Aktivkohle oder 2 Liter
Teilweise wird empfohlen die Kohle 2-3x pro Saison zu wechseln. Nur kann Dir niemand sagen, wann das wirklich nötig ist. 
Ich kenne Aktivkohle nur aus dem AQ um Medikamente wieder herauszuholen. Aber die Dimensionen sind ganz andere.. finde ich.
Als Aquarianer bekam/bekommt? man oft zu hören, dass die Kohle die aufgenommenen Schadstoffe (Medizin/Schwermetalle) nach ihrer Sättigung wieder vermehrt abgibt. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob da was dran ist und verzichte daher lieber auf ihren Einsatz.
EDIT: Hier noch was älteres: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13048


Der Abschäumer ist nicht der schlechteste Gedankengang.
Er bringt oft als Nebeneffekt die Farbstoffe aus dem Wasser.
Schau mal z.B. hier (bei Olaf scheints zu funktionieren) oder wirf die Suchfunktion mit Abschäumer an. 
Vielleicht hattest Du auch schon im Sommer "Probleme" mit Schaum am Filterauslauf? 
Dann schlägst Du zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
Die Stromkosten für den/die benötigten Sprudelsteine liegen sicher unter denen der Aktivkohle.


----------



## Flash (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Aktivkohle*

Hallo,
das mit der AK kann ich nur bestätigen, ich setze sie auch nur zum absorbieren von Medikamenten ein. Bevor sie in Settigung geht, nehme ich sie wieder raus ( Je nach Menge und Anwendung so ca. 5 Tage ), um das von Annet beschriebene nachteilige Verhalten zu vermeiden.

Aber zu der Verfärbung des Wassers fallen mir auch nur die beiden schon genannten Forgehensweisen ein. Zum Grund könnte ich mir forstellen, das du dir einen hohen Gerbstoffanteil eingefangen hast,z.B. durch Pfanzenerde? oder du hattest viele Pfanzenreste im Wasser wie Laub oder ähnlichem...

Gruß
Flash


----------



## ulli55 (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Aktivkohle*

Hallo,
erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Zunächst einmal, ich habe keine Pflanzerde im Teich, die wenigen Planzen die im Teich sind, stehen im Kies, und den Boden halte ich eigentlich auch regelmäßig sauber. Es ist auch nicht so gravierend, daß ich damit nicht leben könnte. Wie gesagt, das Wasser ist klar und ich kann bis auf den Grund sehen. Ich bin halt Perfektionist und ich dachte Aktivkohle wäre eine günstige Alternative zum Ozon gewesen. Vielleicht probiere ich es einfach mal aus.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir einen Abschäumer bauen oder kaufen.

Nochmals vielen Dank
Ulli


----------

